# Decisions...decisions



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have just been offered a spanking new De Rosa Idol frame for a very good price. Now, I have previously owned an Idol and had a pretty bad experience with the frame. Now, could it of just been that frame I wonder?? What to do....do I take a punt and buy the frame, or do I wait until the new King RS is on the market.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

nicensleazy said:


> I have just been offered a spanking new De Rosa Idol frame for a very good price. Now, I have previously owned an Idol and had a pretty bad experience with the frame. Now, could it of just been that frame I wonder?? What to do....do I take a punt and buy the frame, or do I wait until the new King RS is on the market.


TEST RIDE :aureola:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, what smokva said. He learned the expensive way. Never buy a frame with out a test ride.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Bit difficult as the frame has not been made up and is just a naked frame. I might just leave it and wait for the new King


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

nicensleazy said:


> Bit difficult as the frame has not been made up and is just a naked frame. I might just leave it and wait for the new King


On the other hand if you get get it for very good price like you say, you can always sell it later if it doesn't meat your expectations. Good price for NOS first generation Idol would be around 1500 € if you ask me.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

smokva said:


> On the other hand if you get get it for very good price like you say, you can always sell it later if it doesn't meat your expectations. Good price for NOS first generation Idol would be around 1500 € if you ask me.



Good point. I might just ask him if I could make it up and ride it!


----------

